# kennel pads



## mphnt4dux (Sep 30, 2009)

I recently purchased a custom 4 hole trailer and was looking for "THICK" kennel pads. Any suggestions? I am considering custom made pads with covers made of Sunbrella.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Try fatique mats (blacj rubber with 1/2 inch holes, cut to size. You get them at Home Depot for $19 each. For my indidvudal kennels I got 2 mates for each 48X48 mat,

They keep your dog out of water and channels it away from the openings.


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

could also try the rubberized shop floor mats too and just cut them to size. 

I believe Grainger carriers some....


----------



## K.Bolan (Feb 1, 2008)

Get a horse stall mat and cut it to size.


----------



## duxmn (Nov 17, 2004)

Check out Nat's Mats 
www.natsmats.com


----------

